# Stoffmauspad am besten wie reinigen?



## SilentKilla (10. August 2008)

Hallo,

wie im Titel erwähnt, würde ich gerne wissen, wie ihr euer Stoffmauspad am besten reinigt. Bei meinem alten Plastikpad konnte ich noch ganz normal mit nem nassen Lappen drüberwischen, bzw. einfach mit meiner Hand.

Bei großen Krümeln schüttle ich einfach das Pad aus und wische etwas mit der Hand drüber, aber es ist immernoch schmutzig.

Vllt ist hier ein Putzteufel  unter euch der Bescheid weiss.


----------



## Klutten (10. August 2008)

Glasreiniger ist eigentlich für vieles ein gutes Hausmittelchen.


----------



## HeX (10. August 2008)

weis nicht obs funktioniert, sollte aber mit einfacher handwäsche waschbar sein, heist warmes wasser, etwas seife in eine schüssel ...

einfacher wäre es einfach in die waschmaschiene und danach in den trockner, hab keine ahnung ob es sich dann auflöst bzw. abfärbt.


----------



## Maggats (10. August 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Glasreiniger ist eigentlich für vieles ein gutes Hausmittelchen.



wenn man pech hat löst sich der kleber auf von dem glasreiniger.

ich würde mal sagen das warmes wasser und ein bisschen spüli ausreicht


----------



## grubsnek (10. August 2008)

Staubsauger oder Druckluft ? sollte für Krümel doch reichen oder ?


----------



## SilentKilla (10. August 2008)

Reinigungsmittel sind vllt net so doll.

Ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen, dass der Stoff auf Gummi geklebt ist und mit Glasreiniger etc. löst sich die Verbindung vllt.

Staubsauger ist vllt in der Tat eine Lösung, aber eher um den Staub rauszusaugen und net die Krümels, denn die bekomm ich durch Schütteln weg.


----------



## buzty (10. August 2008)

einfach in warmem wasser im waschbecken ausspülen und aufhängen, aht bei mir shcon oft genug geklappt


----------



## SilentKilla (26. März 2009)

Hehe, ich muss diesen alten Thread nochmal ausgraben.

Ich hab hier durch Zufall ne Fusselrolle liegen und hab mal aus Langeweile damit auf meinem Mauspad rumgerollt. Wie ein Wunder ist es perfekt sauber geworden. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen.


----------



## Uziflator (26. März 2009)

Danke für den Tipp Silent!


----------



## BeerIsGood (28. März 2009)

Und wie ist es mit Verfärbungen durch Schweiß o. Ä.?
Meine Hände schwitzen vielleicht mehr als die von Anderen^^
Naja, mein Plastikpad ist aber auch schon ziemlich aufgelöst und verfärbt.


----------



## SilentKilla (4. November 2011)

Ausgraben die Zweite:

In der aktuellen Ausgabe der PCGH ist ein Artikel über Mauspads. Darin werden die Vor- und Nachteile der verschiedenen Arten aufgezeigt. Nachteilig wird den Stoffpads angelastet, dass sie nicht nass / feucht gereinigt werden können / dürfen / sollten.

Ich selbst hab immernoch das gleiche Pad, was ich zu Beginn dieses Threads erwähnt habe. Es ist ein Stoffpad von Sharkoon aus dem Jahre 2008 und hat damals 10 Euro gekostet.

Der Trick mit der Fusselrolle hat iwann nicht mehr wirklich gut geklappt. Kurzerhand hab ich mich entschieden entgegen aller Konventionen das Pad doch nass zu reinigen und zwar gleich hardcore.

Ich hab es mit möglichst wenig Waschmittel, mit dem kürzesten Waschprogramm, der niedrigsten Temperatur und Schleuderzahl das Pad in der Waschmaschine gewaschen und zwar einzeln. Nach dem Trocknen präsentierte sich mir ein völlig intaktes und wie neues Stoffmauspad.


----------



## Veriquitas (5. November 2011)

Warmes Wasser drüber im Waschbecken und trocknen lassen, Reiniger weglassen das löst den Kleber.


----------



## gh0st76 (5. November 2011)

Gut das ich mit meinem Zowie Pad nicht so Probleme habe. Feuchtes Tuch und einmal drüber gewischt und schon ist es sauber.


----------



## SilentKilla (5. November 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Gut das ich mit meinem Zowie Pad nicht so Probleme habe. Feuchtes Tuch und einmal drüber gewischt und schon ist es sauber.


 
Das hat noch ne Beschichtung auf dem Stoff, oder? Dafür hat dein Pad auch mind. doppelt so viel gekostet.  Aber ich hab auch schon aufs Zowie Pad geschielt. Solange es mein Pad allerdings noch macht, sehe ich keinen Handlungsbedarf.


----------



## Nocci (5. November 2011)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ich hab es mit möglichst wenig Waschmittel, mit dem kürzesten Waschprogramm, der niedrigsten Temperatur und Schleuderzahl das Pad in der Waschmaschine gewaschen und zwar einzeln. Nach dem Trocknen präsentierte sich mir ein völlig intaktes und wie neues Stoffmauspad.


 
Genau das habe ich mit meinem Roccat Taito auch gemacht, denn egal wie sehr man auf seine Körperhygiene achtet, ein klein wenig Schweiß, Talg & Hautschuppen lässt man immer da. Besonders bei längeren Sessions & im Sommer sondert man auch mal mehr ab und nach 'nem Jahr hat man da sicherlich ordentlich reingesifft auch wenn man's nicht wirklich sieht.

Ich glaub ich hatte ein Waschprogramm für Wolle ausgesucht - möglichst schonend eben und mit sehr wenig Waschmittel - danach einen Tag trocknen lassen und es war wieder wie neu.


----------



## gh0st76 (5. November 2011)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Das hat noch ne Beschichtung auf dem Stoff, oder? Dafür hat dein Pad auch mind. doppelt so viel gekostet.  Aber ich hab auch schon aufs Zowie Pad geschielt. Solange es mein Pad allerdings noch macht, sehe ich keinen Handlungsbedarf.



Ja. Kostet knapp 25 Euro. Aber dafür das es jetzt schon über ein Jahr hält ohne das sich was groß daran verändert hat ist der Preis ok. Vor allem wenn man mit der 1.1 und den Glides von Zowie darauf spielt. Gleitet dann fast so schnell wie auf einem Hartpad.


----------



## Lemiewings (17. November 2011)

Finde die Mail leider nicht mehr, aber jemand vom Roccat Support meinte zu mir, das man das Pad gut unter warmen Wasser mit etwas Spülmittel sauber bekommt. Ist denke ich auf jeden Fall schonender als die Waschmaschine .


----------



## Memph (4. Dezember 2014)

Heißes Wasser + Reinigungstuch mit einer leichten Beschichtung zum reiben kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen. 
Funktionierte mit meinem Aqua 3 von X-Ray tadellos.


----------



## Grafik Fetischist (12. Dezember 2014)

HeX schrieb:


> weis nicht obs funktioniert, sollte aber mit einfacher handwäsche waschbar sein, heist warmes wasser, etwas seife in eine schüssel ...
> 
> einfacher wäre es einfach in die waschmaschiene und danach in den trockner, hab keine ahnung ob es sich dann auflöst bzw. abfärbt.



So ähnlich mache ich das auch immer, nur halt direkt im Waschbecken. Danach mit einem Handtuch abtrocknen und auf die Heizung legen.


----------

